# Getting papers



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I know, I know... I got this a little backwards, but I got my pup for FR not caring if she had papers without knowing I should have a dog with papers.  

Mom is FCI, but dad is Mike's Carlos. I was told it is possible for me to get papers for her, but so far the people who have told me this have not bothered to elaborate further on what needs to be done. So how does this work? One person mentioned European Kennel Club to me, but again never elaborated.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

_Is the dog a Mali or brindle?_


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Unless you falsify them, you are not going to be able to get papers from an FCI recognized registry for your pup. So the person telling you that you could get papers was either telling you to fake them, or telling you to get them from one of the alternate registries like Continental Kennel Club, World Wide Kennel Club, etc. Which are much easier to register dogs with, basically you just tell them who your dog is, who it's parents are, and send them money and they send you "registration papers". But no FCI registry will accept their pedigrees.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

eric squires said:


> _Is the dog a Mali or brindle?_


She's a Dutchie.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Unless you falsify them, you are not going to be able to get papers from an FCI recognized registry for your pup. So the person telling you that you could get papers was either telling you to fake them, or telling you to get them from one of the alternate registries like Continental Kennel Club, World Wide Kennel Club, etc. Which are much easier to register dogs with, basically you just tell them who your dog is, who it's parents are, and send them money and they send you "registration papers". But no FCI registry will accept their pedigrees.



Would any of those be accepted by NARA/CRA for the purpose of getting a score book and entering a trial? That's the only reason for this.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Marta Haus said:


> Would any of those be accepted by NARA/CRA for the purpose of getting a score book and entering a trial? That's the only reason for this.


You would have to check the CRA policies, but NARA will accept paperwork from any registry, including the ConKC and WWKC. This decision was made years ago so that dogs like the KNPV dogs could get regular scorebooks and not have to get a blue book.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

PM sent.....


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

The stud book for Dutchies is still open with UKC. You can register her thru them as a single dog registration with a 3 generation pedigree. It should not be a problem.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

eric squires said:


> The stud book for Dutchies is still open with UKC. You can register her thru them as a single dog registration with a 3 generation pedigree. It should not be a problem.


she is in canada


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

You can still do UKC from Canada..that is your easiest route.


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> she is in canada


There is a UKC here. 

http://www.mapleleafkennelclub.org/


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> she is in canada


UKC will register canadian dogs, and we do have UKC shows up here in Canada as well. Contact them and get the info straight from them.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Cassandra Lane said:


> There is a UKC here.
> 
> http://www.mapleleafkennelclub.org/


that club is set up on paper in Michigan....

I do not know if Canadians can register a dog UKC or not. Maybe THROUGH that maple leaf club...hell I help her register UKC if she needs an address in the states...

CKC does not recognize UKC anyhow...

She needs to find out what the ring clubs in Canada will accept.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

I have registered dogs through the UKC in Kalamazoo, MI.

CKC has nothing to do with the UKC though, as I had tried to CKC register my old Malinois, and couldn’t.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> UKC will register canadian dogs, and we do have UKC shows up here in Canada as well. Contact them and get the info straight from them.


does the CRA take UKC?


----------

